# 1860 w a 60 hp



## hipster dufus (Dec 20, 2017)

am pondering the tracker grizzly 1860 w a 60 hp merc. does anyone have one or something similar. what is top speed , cruising speed? want a cc. thanks


----------



## Whaler (Dec 20, 2017)

Under powered IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 20, 2017)

I run an 18' CC rated for 80 hp. Very light load compared to you guys that fish but it does 34 mph with an Evinrude 48spl on it. Cruise is between 22 and 26 mph. 3 people, dog and cooler is still 30 mph. It's no race horse but it jumps up and performs nice leaving me with no desire for a big motor.


----------



## Jedgar (Dec 27, 2017)

I've got a 2017 Grizzly 1860 with a 2017 Yamaha F70 4 stroke, with a Turning Point Hustler 13.75"d X 15"p 3 blade aluminum prop. Been putting the boat together for a few months (steering, console, poling platform, elec system, 24V trolling motor, etc.), but will have it in the water in the next week or two. Hope to get at least 35+ mph out of her. Hustler alum prop is just a "starter" prop and I'll put a good PowerTech stainless prop on it after I've run it for a while and figure out what i need. I'll let you know how it runs.


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Dec 31, 2017)

Jedgar said:


> I've got a 2017 Grizzly 1860 with a 2017 Yamaha F70 4 stroke, with a Turning Point Hustler 13.75"d X 15"p 3 blade aluminum prop. Been putting the boat together for a few months (steering, console, poling platform, elec system, 24V trolling motor, etc.), but will have it in the water in the next week or two. Hope to get at least 35+ mph out of her. Hustler alum prop is just a "starter" prop and I'll put a good PowerTech stainless prop on it after I've run it for a while and figure out what i need. I'll let you know how it runs.



I'd be very interested in seeing performance data from your rig. My XP18CC has an F70 on it, and I've been playing around with Powertech props a bit myself since adding a jackplate to it. I can touch 40mph with mine running a minimal load, 38mph with just me and normal fishing load, and I rarely push it past about 32 with anyone else in the boat, but can hit 35 pretty easily with one other grown man on board if I want to. 

My advice tho, for whatever it's worth, add a jackplate to it before you go crazy with prop options. Motor height is everything, I discovered. And no way I could get anywhere close to where mine wants to be without a plate. Once you add a plate, any prop you've gotten good results with before will likely not be optimal with the plate.


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Dec 31, 2017)

hipster dufus said:


> am pondering the tracker grizzly 1860 w a 60 hp merc. does anyone have one or something similar. what is top speed , cruising speed? want a cc. thanks



Yep, I think that's a bit small for power on that hull. I run an F70 on mine and wouldn't go smaller. I'm not disappointed with mine, not even close. And no doubt different people have different expectations. 

Resale with that small of a motor would be less than ideal too. A factor if you plan on upgrading in the future.


----------



## beetlespin (Jan 1, 2018)

I have a 2006 Tracker Grizzly 1860 with a 50hp Mercury. Time to plane this boat is instantaneous. It tops out at 32 with a slight chop and a breeze to your back. I usually keep it at 23-25 mph and the motor just sips gas in that range. It's a flat bottom boat so can't expect a whole lot performance wise. Motor is a perfect match for the boat.


----------



## hipster dufus (Jan 1, 2018)

thanks for the replies. i relize that the 60 isnt optimal, the 90 cost a lil too much maybe a 70. have new boat fever and am also looking at a g3 17 cc w a 70. any opinions on it?


----------



## jtf (Jan 1, 2018)

My last metal hull was a new mod/vee 1872, 70hp two stroke. It was too fast for my liking on calm lake water. Perhaps it was the prop or jack plate setup that gave it the boost? But, it required 100% attention at full throttle.

If you have a dealer nearby, compare the Alweld Marsh VV series. I shopped for months and didn't see any hull with better construction, welds, finish. Went with a used Weldbilt only because it was a steal from a local seller.


----------



## hipster dufus (Jan 1, 2018)

im selling my weldbilt 1648 w a 30 hp tohatsu 4 str tiller. it topped oit at 27 mph. it would porpoise too much to run at that speed. had to back off trim, still 26.7 aint bad. want a bigger deeper boat


----------



## bryan28 (Jan 1, 2018)

hipster dufus said:


> thanks for the replies. i relize that the 60 isnt optimal, the 90 cost a lil too much maybe a 70. have new boat fever and am also looking at a g3 17 cc w a 70. any opinions on it?



I had an 09 G3 1756 CC with 21 gal rear mounted fuel tank. It had a 2010 Yamaha f60 and full of fuel and with 2 men would do 32 mph according to gps. The boat wasn't bad and the motor was fantastic but the Bear trailer wasn't the best. It only saw freshwater and the wheels and around the fenders started rusting fairly quickly. Plus, it had the removable tongue that made the trailer lights iffy at times.

On the Yamaha performance bulletins page it shows the 1756 with both f60 and f70. 60 says 33mph and 70 says 36mph. Also shows reports with 18' models with various engines.


----------



## coloradowalt (Nov 21, 2019)

Older post... I have a Tracker Grizzly tiller with a 60hp. Love this boat. Low 30's WOT.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 21, 2019)

coloradowalt said:


> Older post... I have a Tracker Grizzly tiller with a 60hp. Love this boat. Low 30's WOT.



My 18' Gregor walk thru windshield boat will do low 30's with my 50 HP (four stroke). One of the advantages of a light boat (and power trim). Though I very seldom peg the throttle wide open.


----------

